# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour Phú Quốc| Tour Phu Quoc| Du lịch Phú Quốc giá rẻ call: 0982 69 52 52(Mr Hùng)

## tourphuquoc

*Tour Du Lịch Câu Cá và Khám Phá Hoang Đảo*[B]
_Quần đảo An Thới với hơn 20 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ cùng với hệ sinh thái đa dạng, phong phú, và theo đánh giá của khu bảo tồn biển tại Phú Quốc. Biển Phú Quốc còn lưu giữ hệ sinh thái tương đối nguyên sơ, với những rạn san hô tuyệt đẹp đã hình thành các khu bảo tồn và qui hoạch thành vùng du lịch lặn biển ngắm san hô rất hấp dẫn. Các rặng san hô này chiếm đến 41% diện tích. Đã thống kê được 89 loài san hô cứng, 19 loài san hô mềm,125 loài cá ở rặng san hô, 132 loài thân mềm, 32 loài da gai và hơn 62 loài rong biển. Trong đó nhiều loại quan trọng như: TRAI tai tượng và ỐC đun cái ......
_
NGÀY 1 : ĐẾN VỚI ĐẢO PHÚ QUỐC
Quý khách ra sân bay quốc nội, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đến Phú Quốc, tới Phú Quốc Xe và hướng dẫn viên (HDV) của du lịch Intour Phú Quốc đón khách tại sân bay Dương Đông. đưa quý khách về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn trưa (Đặc sản Phú Quốc) Nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Tham quan về các làng nghề truyền thống nổi tiếng trên đảo.


Hồ tiêu Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu về cách trồng tiêu tại vườn. Tiêu Phú Quốc nổi tiếng với hạt to, đen và thơm cay.Du khách có thể mua về làm quà tại vườn.
Nhà thùng nước mắm Thịnh Phát: Tìm hiểu về cách ủ và chế biến nước mắm cá cơm rất nổi tiếng trong và ngoài nước theo cách làm truyền thống của người dân trên đảo với hàm lường dinh dưỡng cao.
Rượu Sim: Loại rượu vang làm từ trái sim rừng chín.Gặp gỡ và trò chuyện với người đầu tiên chế biến ra rượu sim tại cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim Bảy Gáo.
Hùng long Tự (Am Sư Muôn): Môt ngôi chùa nằm giữa lưng chừng núi, nơi mà khi đến du khách sẽ có cảm nhận rằng “ lòng mình không rửa mà trong”.
Làng Chài Hàm Ninh: Làng chày cổ của người dân trên đảo. Nơi du khách có thể mua hải sản khô,tươi,quà lưu niệm ở đây với giá rất rẻ.(chi phí tự túc)
Khám phá Suối Tranh:một trong những con suối đẹp bất nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh và chỉ có nước từ tháng 05-10.
Dinh Cậu : Thắng cảnh đẹp của đảo Phú Quốc và là nơi tôn thờ tín ngưỡng của người dân trên đảo mỗi lần ra khơi đánh bắt .

Tối: Dùng cơm tối.Tự do thư giãn hoặc khám phá Đảo Ngọc về đêm. Tham quan chợ đêm Dinh Cậu

NGÀY 2 : CÂU CÁ - LẶN NGẮM SAN HÔ TẠI QUẦN ĐẢO AN THỚI
Sáng: Sau khi dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, xe và hdv đưa đoàn về phíaNam, lên tàu câu cá :



Cảng nước sâu quốc tế An Thới : và cũng là nơi được gọi là Vịnh Hạ Long thu nhỏ, du khách có thể chụp hình lưu niệm và thương thức cảnh đẹp của thiên nhiên.



Thực hiện chương trình khám phá lòng đại dương bao la của biển đảo Phú Quốc cùng hòa mình với thế giới san hô đẹp lung linh huyền bí rồi một lần trãi nghiệm trở thành người ngư dân Câu Cá bằng những ống câu giản đơn của ngư dân chuyên nghiệp,quý khách sẽ tận hưởng từng khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ khi chính tay mình buông câu bắt được những chú cá bống mú,cá đỏ trong những rạn san hô tại Hòn Dừa, hòn Rỏi, hòn Thơm….Tàu được chan bị đầy đủ dụng cụ : áo phao, kính lặn, chân vịt, ống thở…để quý khách ngắm san hô.
Dùng cơm trưa trên tàu với hải sản vùng biển.
Trên đường trở về, khách tiếp tục dừng chân tại những bãi biển đạp nhất Phú Quốc với bãi cát dài thẳng tấp, trắng mịn: Bãi sao
Di tích lịch sử nhà tù Phú Quốc : nơi một thời được mệnh danh là địa ngục trần gian.
Ngọc trai cao cấp Việt-Nhật tại Phú Quốc quý khách trực tiếp tham quan quy trình nuôi trai lấy ngọc tại cơ sỡ nuôi cấy ngọc trai chuyên nghiệp tại Phú Quốc .



Trở về khách sạn. Tắm biển/hồ bơi. Tự do thư giãn
Tối: Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm liên hoan chia tay

NGÀY 3: TẠM BIỆT ĐẢO NGỌC PHÚ QUỐC
Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Tham quan, tìm hiểu cuộc sống người dân Phú Quốc và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Trả phòng khách sạn. Dùng cơm trưa ( Nếu khách về chuyến bay sau 12h –chi phí tự túc).Làm thủ tục về lại Sài Gòn. Kết thúc chương trình, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,535,000
resort 3*: 1,635,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI  INTOUR 

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

[CENTER]ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:

Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính Gửi: 
Người Gửi: Đình Hùng - P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc			 Codetour: INPQ 1129


Tìm Về Nơi Hoang Sơ
Thời gian: 4 Ngày 3 Đêm
Phương tiện: Máy bay+ô tô tham quan đảo

Tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sơ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam đảo nên thơ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc đảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng

Ngày 1: Đón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều) 

Buổi sáng: Ăn trưa - Nhận phòng - nghỉ ngơi 

Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét văn hóa và đặc sản địa phương
. Tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mưa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hưởng làn nước trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh 

• Làng chài Hàm Ninh, một ngồi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)


• Vườn tiêu suối Đá, tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Dinh Cậu, biểu tượng của đảo Phú Quốc, là nơi cầu may , cầu an lành, thịnh vượng hay còn là nơi linh thiêng của các ngư phủ để cầu được một chuyến ra khơi đánh bắt đầy ắp cá khi trở về.
Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2: Khám Phá Bắc Đảo Hoang Sơ (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều): Cả ngày
• Vượt rừng nguyên sinh để đến với Bắc đảo


• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Đền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên đất Phú Quốc
• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngư dân địa phương

• Bãi Dài: Đắm mình cùng biển và cát trắng của bãi biển được BBC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sơ và đẹp nhất thế giới

• Hòn Móng Tay: Chinh phục đảo hoang và tắm biển (Đi bằng tàu từ bãi Vũng Bầu)

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 3: Câu Cá & Khám Phá Đảo Hoang (Ăn áng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều): Cả ngày
Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển đặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ đoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ định vị các rạn đá là nơi tập trung nhiều cá để qúy khách có thể câu được những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá đổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu đươc sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Đây còn là dịp để trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngư phủ nơi hải đảo xa xôi

Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, đối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khơi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây đáng nhớ cho một chuyến đi đầy kỳ thú. Quần đảo An Thới với 12 hòn đảo nhỏ to khác nhau là những hòn đảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sơ với bãi cát trắng là nơi dã ngoại lý tưởng hay đắm mình cùng làn nước trong xanh của biển

Trên đường đi từ khách sạn và trở về từ bến tàu, khách còn có thể ghé qua các điểm tham quan khác như: Khu mua sắm Cội Nguồn, khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhât Bản, di tích lịch sử nhà tù Phú Quốc và Bãi Sao
Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 4:Tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc - (Ăn áng)
Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông, tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc - Kế thúc tour. 
Du lịch Intour lưu luyến chia tay quy khách và hẹn gặp lại

  GIÁ TRỌN GÓI (dành cho đoàn trên 20 khách)
Dành choResort 3*(Hướng Biển): 2,799,000VND
Dành cho Khách Sạn 2*   (Phố): 1,628,000VND
Dành cho Khách Sạn 2* (Biển): 2,182,000VND
Dành cho Khách sạn Resort 4* : 3,999,000VND
Giá trên bao gồm: 
• Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 hoặc 3 người/phòng
• Xe ôtô máy lạnh đưa rước sân bay Phú Quốc và tham quan theo chương trình
• Ăn sáng 3 bữa buffet tại khách sạn từ 3* trở lên, Thức ăn chọn theo món và đồ uống dành cho khách sạn 2*
• 6 bữa ăn chính 100.000 VND/khách/bữa(thực đơn đính kèm)
• Du thuyền tham quan trên biển
• Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình chu đáo
• Nước khoáng Aquafina  2 chai/người/ngày tham quan
• Phí tham quan
• Khách nước ngoài: Phụ thu 320.000 Đ/khách
• Trẻ em dưới 5tuổi: Miễn phí, ăn uống bố mẹ tự lo ngủ chung với Bố Mẹ
• Trẻ em từ 6 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: tính ½ giá người lớn ngủ chung với Bố Mẹ
• Khách sạn 2 sao phố: Orient, Thăng Long hoặc tương đương
 • Khách sạn 2 sao biển: Sao Biển, Biển Xanh, Kim Hoa, hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hương Biển, Cửu Long, Hòa Bình hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 4 sao: Khách sạn Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden Resort hoặc tương đương
• Giá trên không bao gồm:
Các chi phí cá nhân, mua sắm, ăn uống ngoài chương trình
• Giá trên không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ, tết của Việt Nam
• Lưu ý: Chương trình có thể thay đổi phụ thuộc vào thời gian của chuyến bay hay tình hình thời tiết nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các tuyến điểm tham quan như đã trình bày

THAM QUAN NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC
ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị
INTOUR VUI TRỌN TOUR

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính Gửi: 
Người Gửi: Đình Hùng - P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc			 Codetour: INPQ 1129


Tìm Về Nơi Hoang Sơ
Thời gian: 4 Ngày 3 Đêm
Phương tiện: Máy bay+ô tô tham quan đảo

Tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sơ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam đảo nên thơ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc đảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng

Ngày 1: Đón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều) 

Buổi sáng: Ăn trưa - Nhận phòng - nghỉ ngơi 

Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét văn hóa và đặc sản địa phương
. Tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mưa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hưởng làn nước trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh 

• Làng chài Hàm Ninh, một ngồi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)


• Vườn tiêu suối Đá, tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Dinh Cậu, biểu tượng của đảo Phú Quốc, là nơi cầu may , cầu an lành, thịnh vượng hay còn là nơi linh thiêng của các ngư phủ để cầu được một chuyến ra khơi đánh bắt đầy ắp cá khi trở về.
Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2: Khám Phá Bắc Đảo Hoang Sơ (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều): Cả ngày
• Vượt rừng nguyên sinh để đến với Bắc đảo


• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Đền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên đất Phú Quốc
• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngư dân địa phương

• Bãi Dài: Đắm mình cùng biển và cát trắng của bãi biển được BBC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sơ và đẹp nhất thế giới

• Hòn Móng Tay: Chinh phục đảo hoang và tắm biển (Đi bằng tàu từ bãi Vũng Bầu)

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 3: Câu Cá & Khám Phá Đảo Hoang (Ăn áng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều): Cả ngày
Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển đặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ đoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ định vị các rạn đá là nơi tập trung nhiều cá để qúy khách có thể câu được những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá đổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu đươc sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Đây còn là dịp để trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngư phủ nơi hải đảo xa xôi

Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, đối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khơi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây đáng nhớ cho một chuyến đi đầy kỳ thú. Quần đảo An Thới với 12 hòn đảo nhỏ to khác nhau là những hòn đảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sơ với bãi cát trắng là nơi dã ngoại lý tưởng hay đắm mình cùng làn nước trong xanh của biển

Trên đường đi từ khách sạn và trở về từ bến tàu, khách còn có thể ghé qua các điểm tham quan khác như: Khu mua sắm Cội Nguồn, khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhât Bản, di tích lịch sử nhà tù Phú Quốc và Bãi Sao
Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 4:Tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc - (Ăn áng)
Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông, tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc - Kế thúc tour. 
Du lịch Intour lưu luyến chia tay quy khách và hẹn gặp lại

  GIÁ TRỌN GÓI (dành cho đoàn trên 20 khách)
Dành choResort 3*(Hướng Biển): 2,799,000VND
Dành cho Khách Sạn 2*   (Phố): 1,628,000VND
Dành cho Khách Sạn 2* (Biển): 2,182,000VND
Dành cho Khách sạn Resort 4* : 3,999,000VND
Giá trên bao gồm: 
• Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 hoặc 3 người/phòng
• Xe ôtô máy lạnh đưa rước sân bay Phú Quốc và tham quan theo chương trình
• Ăn sáng 3 bữa buffet tại khách sạn từ 3* trở lên, Thức ăn chọn theo món và đồ uống dành cho khách sạn 2*
• 6 bữa ăn chính 100.000 VND/khách/bữa(thực đơn đính kèm)
• Du thuyền tham quan trên biển
• Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình chu đáo
• Nước khoáng Aquafina  2 chai/người/ngày tham quan
• Phí tham quan
• Khách nước ngoài: Phụ thu 320.000 Đ/khách
• Trẻ em dưới 5tuổi: Miễn phí, ăn uống bố mẹ tự lo ngủ chung với Bố Mẹ
• Trẻ em từ 6 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: tính ½ giá người lớn ngủ chung với Bố Mẹ
• Khách sạn 2 sao phố: Orient, Thăng Long hoặc tương đương
 • Khách sạn 2 sao biển: Sao Biển, Biển Xanh, Kim Hoa, hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hương Biển, Cửu Long, Hòa Bình hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 4 sao: Khách sạn Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden Resort hoặc tương đương
• Giá trên không bao gồm:
Các chi phí cá nhân, mua sắm, ăn uống ngoài chương trình
• Giá trên không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ, tết của Việt Nam
• Lưu ý: Chương trình có thể thay đổi phụ thuộc vào thời gian của chuyến bay hay tình hình thời tiết nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các tuyến điểm tham quan như đã trình bày

THAM QUAN NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC
ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị
INTOUR VUI TRỌN TOUR

----------


## tourphuquoc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại sân bay, ăn sáng, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chat với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,635,000
resort 3*: 1,835,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000



Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay


LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.
THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại sân bay, ăn sáng, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chat với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,635,000
resort 3*: 1,835,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000



Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay


LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.
THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: 
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P.kinh doanh Phú Quốc


Phú Quốc thiên ðýờng của biển cả mây trời

Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng, trýa, ãn chiều):

02h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại ðiểm hẹn khởi Hành ði Rạch Giá.Trên ðýờng ði ðoàn sẽ ðýợc Hýớng Dẫn viên thuyết minh về vùng ðất mà ðoàn ðã ði qua. Và nghỉ ngõi trên xe



06h20: Ðoàn tới Rạch Giá. Dùng ðiểm tâm sáng sau ðó làm thủ tục lên tàu khởi hành ði Phú Quốc, Quý khách chiêm ngýỡng vẻ ðẹp của biển cả mây trời có thể chụp hình ðể lýu lại những khoảnh khắc ðẹp mà ðoàn vừa trải nghiệm trên tàu.
11h15:Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV ðýa ðoàn tới nhà hàng dùng cõm trýa khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngõi

Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai ðýõc nuôi cấy tại ðảo ðể lam quà lýu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của ðế quốc Mỹ tại "ðịa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):

Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi



Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:



• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO ÐOÀN TRÊN 20 KHÁCH: 2,855,000 VND


• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc týõng ðýõng
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sõn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hýõng Biển hoặc týõng ðýõng

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, Huyndai County đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* : ðầy ðủ tiện nghi, 2 khách/ phòng. Nếu khách có nhu cầu ngủ ghép sẽ sắp xếp 3 khách/phòng.
- Ăn uống: Bữa chính: 06 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 90.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
Bữa sáng: 03 bữa buffet tại khách sạn


- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: 
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại cảng bãi vòng về Dương Đông, ăn trưa, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 2 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 2,490,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,890,000
khách sạn 3*:3,170,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,995,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 7 chỗ ngồi, Toyota Innova đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 150,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.










THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms 
Người gửi: Đình Hùng P.Kinh doanh Phú Quốc
Tour Tuần Trăng Mật Phú Quốc Hạnh Phúc Hòa Cùng Thiên Nhiên( 3 ngày 2 đêm) NGÀY 1: KHỞI ĐẦU MỘT HÀNH TRÌNH HẠNH PHÚC       Hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại cảng Bãi Vòng, Xe đưa quý khách dùng cơm trưa sau đó về khách sạn làm thủ tục nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.  Chiều cặp uyên ương khởi hành đi tham quan Làng Chài Hàm Ninh trở về với khung cảnh xưa ở nơi đây từ lâu nổi tiếng về đánh bắt hải sản như:ghẹ,mực,và nhiều hải sản tươi khác .Cũng chính nơi đây đã góp phần chiến thắng của vị Anh Hùng Dân Tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực và ghé thăm Hồ Tiêu nổi tiếng với vị cay nồng là đặc sản của Phú Quốc. Trên đường trở về Dương Đông  quý khách sẽ tham quan Khu Du Lịch Suối Tranh với dòng suối mát được bao quanh bởi những rừng cây và vách đá tạo nên một bức tranh thiên nhiên,ngoài ra còn có Trại Nuôi Cá Sấu quý khách có thể tham quan tự do….   Trở về Thị Trấn Dương Đông  quý khách tham quan Cơ Sở Sản Xuất Nước Mắm Gia Truyền , là hương vị riêng biệt của Phú Quốc  không những nổi tiếng trong nước mà còn nổi tiếng ở khắp Âu Châu . Tối: Quý khách dùng cơm.Tự do dạo phố biển tham quan Chợ Đêm Dinh Cậu với nhiều món hàng lưu niệm đặc trưng của Phú Quốc  NGÀY 2:HẠNH PHÚC HÒA CÙNG THIÊN NHIÊN  Sáng:Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Nam Đảo, tham quan Cơ Sở Nuôi Cấy Ngọc Trai nổi tiếng với công nghệ Nhật Bản đã cho ra những Viên Ngọc Trai tuyệt đẹp với nhiều màu sắc ,hình dáng…    Trưa: Quý khách sẽ đển Bãi Sao một trong những bãi biển đẹp và nổi tiếng, nơi có cát trắng mịn với làng nước xanh và rừng núi bao quanh biển, tạo nên cảnh quan thiên nhiên trù phú“RừngVàng Biển Bạc”. Ngoài ra quý khách có thể tham gia lướt Mô Tô, Chèo Xuồng Kajack  tự do tắm biển, thưởng thức hải sản (chi phí tực túc).    Chiều: Trở về thị trấn dương đông tự do tắm biển nghỉ ngơi tự do tắm biển. Tối: Đây là bữa tiệc lãng mạng dành cho đôi uyên ương cùng Hoa, Bánh Kem Và Rượu Sim Chúc Mừng Đôi Uyên Ương ở nhà hàng Phú Quốc.  NGÀY 3:KẾT THÚC CUỘC HÀNH TRÌNH Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Tự do tắm biển thả hồn theo tiếng nhạc du dương của sóng biển. Sau đó làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn. Xe tiễn khách ra cảng Bãi Vòng Phú Quốc Tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.                                        	
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI (Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
không áp dụng cho ngày lễ tết như 30/4-1/5 hoặc giỗ tổ Hùng Vương 10/3 AL
Dành cho 2 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 2,675 ,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,990,000
GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 7 chỗ ngồi, Toyota Innova đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 150,000VND/khách/bữa
Bữa tối ngày 2 có bánh kem kèm theo tên của cặp uyên ương,1 bó hoa tươi,và 1 chai rượu sim 
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: (đầy đủ tiện nghi: máy lạnh, truyền hình cáp v.v….)
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.
+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: 
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại cảng bãi vòng về Dương Đông, ăn trưa, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 2 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 2,490,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,890,000
khách sạn 3*:3,170,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,995,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 7 chỗ ngồi, Toyota Innova đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 150,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.










THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: 
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại cảng bãi vòng về Dương Đông, ăn trưa, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 2 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 2,490,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,890,000
khách sạn 3*:3,170,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,995,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 7 chỗ ngồi, Toyota Innova đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 150,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.










THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: 
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại cảng bãi vòng về Dương Đông, ăn trưa, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay 

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 9 - 15 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,125,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,437,000
khách sạn 3*:1,6970,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,145,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16 chỗ ngồi, Mercedez printer đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn Sân Bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.










THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: 
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại cảng bãi vòng về Dương Đông, ăn trưa, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 7 chỗ ngồi, Toyota Innova đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 150,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.










THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: 
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại cảng bãi vòng về Dương Đông, ăn trưa, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 7 chỗ ngồi, Toyota Innova đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 150,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.










THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: 
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại sân bay, ăn sáng, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 2 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 2,390,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,620,000
khách sạn 3*:2,970,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,995,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 7 chỗ ngồi, Toyota Innova đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 150,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chuẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay


LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.








THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: 
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại sân bay, ăn sáng, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 2 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 2,390,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,620,000
khách sạn 3*:2,970,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,995,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 7 chỗ ngồi, Toyota Innova đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 150,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chuẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay


LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.








THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Hạnh                                            Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng, trýa, ãn chiều):

02h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại ðiểm hẹn khởi Hành ði Rạch Giá.Trên ðýờng ði ðoàn sẽ ðýợc Hýớng Dẫn viên thuyết minh về vùng ðất mà ðoàn ðã ði qua. Và nghỉ ngõi trên xe



06h20: Ðoàn tới Rạch Giá. Dùng ðiểm tâm sáng sau ðó làm thủ tục lên tàu khởi hành ði Phú Quốc, Quý khách chiêm ngýỡng vẻ ðẹp của biển cả mây trời có thể chụp hình ðể lýu lại những khoảnh khắc ðẹp mà ðoàn vừa trải nghiệm trên tàu.
11h15:Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV ðýa ðoàn tới nhà hàng dùng cõm trýa khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngõi

Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai ðýõc nuôi cấy tại ðảo ðể lam quà lýu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của ðế quốc Mỹ tại "ðịa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):

Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi



Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:



• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO ÐOÀN TRÊN 20 KHÁCH: 
Dành cho 20 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,690,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,085,000
khách sạn 3*:2,347,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,435,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,990,000



• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc týõng ðýõng
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sõn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hýõng Biển hoặc týõng ðýõng

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, Huyndai County đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* : ðầy ðủ tiện nghi, 2 khách/ phòng. Nếu khách có nhu cầu ngủ ghép sẽ sắp xếp 3 khách/phòng.
- Ăn uống: Bữa chính: 06 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 90.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
Bữa sáng: 03 bữa buffet tại khách sạn


- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Hạnh                                            Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng, trýa, ãn chiều):

02h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại ðiểm hẹn khởi Hành ði Rạch Giá.Trên ðýờng ði ðoàn sẽ ðýợc Hýớng Dẫn viên thuyết minh về vùng ðất mà ðoàn ðã ði qua. Và nghỉ ngõi trên xe



06h20: Ðoàn tới Rạch Giá. Dùng ðiểm tâm sáng sau ðó làm thủ tục lên tàu khởi hành ði Phú Quốc, Quý khách chiêm ngýỡng vẻ ðẹp của biển cả mây trời có thể chụp hình ðể lýu lại những khoảnh khắc ðẹp mà ðoàn vừa trải nghiệm trên tàu.
11h15:Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV ðýa ðoàn tới nhà hàng dùng cõm trýa khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngõi

Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai ðýõc nuôi cấy tại ðảo ðể lam quà lýu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của ðế quốc Mỹ tại "ðịa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):

Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi



Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:



• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO ÐOÀN TRÊN 20 KHÁCH: 
Dành cho 20 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,690,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,085,000
khách sạn 3*:2,347,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,435,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,990,000



• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc týõng ðýõng
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sõn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hýõng Biển hoặc týõng ðýõng

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, Huyndai County đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* : ðầy ðủ tiện nghi, 2 khách/ phòng. Nếu khách có nhu cầu ngủ ghép sẽ sắp xếp 3 khách/phòng.
- Ăn uống: Bữa chính: 06 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 90.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
Bữa sáng: 03 bữa buffet tại khách sạn


- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: 
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại sân bay, ăn sáng, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 2 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 2,390,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,620,000
khách sạn 3*:2,970,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,995,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 7 chỗ ngồi, Toyota Innova đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 150,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chuẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay


LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.








THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: 
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại sân bay, ăn sáng, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 2 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 2,390,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,620,000
khách sạn 3*:2,970,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,995,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 7 chỗ ngồi, Toyota Innova đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 150,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chuẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay


LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.








THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: 
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại sân bay, ăn sáng, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 2 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 2,390,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,620,000
khách sạn 3*:2,970,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,995,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 7 chỗ ngồi, Toyota Innova đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 150,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chuẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay


LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.








THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Hạnh                                            Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng, trýa, ãn chiều):

02h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại ðiểm hẹn khởi Hành ði Rạch Giá.Trên ðýờng ði ðoàn sẽ ðýợc Hýớng Dẫn viên thuyết minh về vùng ðất mà ðoàn ðã ði qua. Và nghỉ ngõi trên xe



06h20: Ðoàn tới Rạch Giá. Dùng ðiểm tâm sáng sau ðó làm thủ tục lên tàu khởi hành ði Phú Quốc, Quý khách chiêm ngýỡng vẻ ðẹp của biển cả mây trời có thể chụp hình ðể lýu lại những khoảnh khắc ðẹp mà ðoàn vừa trải nghiệm trên tàu.
11h15:Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV ðýa ðoàn tới nhà hàng dùng cõm trýa khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngõi

Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai ðýõc nuôi cấy tại ðảo ðể lam quà lýu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của ðế quốc Mỹ tại "ðịa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):

Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi



Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:



• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO ÐOÀN TRÊN 20 KHÁCH: 
Dành cho 20 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,690,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,085,000
khách sạn 3*:2,347,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,435,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,990,000



• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc týõng ðýõng
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sõn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hýõng Biển hoặc týõng ðýõng

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, Huyndai County đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* : ðầy ðủ tiện nghi, 2 khách/ phòng. Nếu khách có nhu cầu ngủ ghép sẽ sắp xếp 3 khách/phòng.
- Ăn uống: Bữa chính: 06 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 90.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
Bữa sáng: 03 bữa buffet tại khách sạn


- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Tùng                                            Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng, trýa, ãn chiều):

Buổi Sáng: Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại sân bay Phú Quốc. ðýa ðoàn tới nhà hàng dùng cõm trýa khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngõi





Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng:





• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):

Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi



Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:



• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Cảng Hàng Không Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du lịch Trực Tuyến lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 40 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,690,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,959,000
khách sạn 3*:2,799,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,575,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,690,000


GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 45chỗ ngồi, EARO SPACE đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, 1 nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, khăn lạnh, thuốc y tế
Ăn chính 06 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
3 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 3 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen Sea Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website: tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## dulichviet

Chương trình tour này hấp dẫn đấy - Các bạn có thể tour du lich phu quoccủa tôi củng rất hấp dẫn

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Tùng                                            Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng, trýa, ãn chiều):

Buổi Sáng: Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại sân bay Phú Quốc. ðýa ðoàn tới nhà hàng dùng cõm trýa khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngõi





Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng:





• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):

Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi



Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:



• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Cảng Hàng Không Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du lịch Trực Tuyến lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 40 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,690,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,959,000
khách sạn 3*:2,799,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,575,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,690,000


GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 45chỗ ngồi, EARO SPACE đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, 1 nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, khăn lạnh, thuốc y tế
Ăn chính 06 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
3 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 3 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen Sea Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Hạnh                                            Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng, trýa, ãn chiều):

02h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại ðiểm hẹn khởi Hành ði Rạch Giá.Trên ðýờng ði ðoàn sẽ ðýợc Hýớng Dẫn viên thuyết minh về vùng ðất mà ðoàn ðã ði qua. Và nghỉ ngõi trên xe



06h20: Ðoàn tới Rạch Giá. Dùng ðiểm tâm sáng sau ðó làm thủ tục lên tàu khởi hành ði Phú Quốc, Quý khách chiêm ngýỡng vẻ ðẹp của biển cả mây trời có thể chụp hình ðể lýu lại những khoảnh khắc ðẹp mà ðoàn vừa trải nghiệm trên tàu.
11h15:Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV ðýa ðoàn tới nhà hàng dùng cõm trýa khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngõi

Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai ðýõc nuôi cấy tại ðảo ðể lam quà lýu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của ðế quốc Mỹ tại "ðịa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):

Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi



Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:



• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO ÐOÀN TRÊN 20 KHÁCH: 
Dành cho 20 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,690,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,085,000
khách sạn 3*:2,347,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,435,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,990,000



• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc týõng ðýõng
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sõn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hýõng Biển hoặc týõng ðýõng

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, Huyndai County đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* : ðầy ðủ tiện nghi, 2 khách/ phòng. Nếu khách có nhu cầu ngủ ghép sẽ sắp xếp 3 khách/phòng.
- Ăn uống: Bữa chính: 06 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 90.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
Bữa sáng: 03 bữa buffet tại khách sạn


- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Hạnh                                            Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng, trýa, ãn chiều):

02h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại ðiểm hẹn khởi Hành ði Rạch Giá.Trên ðýờng ði ðoàn sẽ ðýợc Hýớng Dẫn viên thuyết minh về vùng ðất mà ðoàn ðã ði qua. Và nghỉ ngõi trên xe



06h20: Ðoàn tới Rạch Giá. Dùng ðiểm tâm sáng sau ðó làm thủ tục lên tàu khởi hành ði Phú Quốc, Quý khách chiêm ngýỡng vẻ ðẹp của biển cả mây trời có thể chụp hình ðể lýu lại những khoảnh khắc ðẹp mà ðoàn vừa trải nghiệm trên tàu.
11h15:Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV ðýa ðoàn tới nhà hàng dùng cõm trýa khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngõi

Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai ðýõc nuôi cấy tại ðảo ðể lam quà lýu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của ðế quốc Mỹ tại "ðịa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):

Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi



Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:



• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO ÐOÀN TRÊN 20 KHÁCH: 
Dành cho 20 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,690,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,085,000
khách sạn 3*:2,347,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,435,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,990,000



• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc týõng ðýõng
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sõn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hýõng Biển hoặc týõng ðýõng

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, Huyndai County đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* : ðầy ðủ tiện nghi, 2 khách/ phòng. Nếu khách có nhu cầu ngủ ghép sẽ sắp xếp 3 khách/phòng.
- Ăn uống: Bữa chính: 06 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 90.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
Bữa sáng: 03 bữa buffet tại khách sạn


- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Hạnh                                            Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng, trýa, ãn chiều):







02h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại ðiểm hẹn khởi Hành ði Rạch Giá.Trên ðýờng ði ðoàn sẽ ðýợc Hýớng Dẫn viên thuyết minh về vùng ðất mà ðoàn ðã ði qua. Và nghỉ ngõi trên xe
06h20: Ðoàn tới Rạch Giá. Dùng ðiểm tâm sáng sau ðó làm thủ tục lên tàu khởi hành ði Phú Quốc, Quý khách chiêm ngýỡng vẻ ðẹp của biển cả mây trời có thể chụp hình ðể lýu lại những khoảnh khắc ðẹp mà ðoàn vừa trải nghiệm trên tàu.
11h15:Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV ðýa ðoàn tới nhà hàng dùng cõm trýa khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngõi

Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai ðýõc nuôi cấy tại ðảo ðể lam quà lýu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của ðế quốc Mỹ tại "ðịa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng
• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):



Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi

Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 







Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:
• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh
• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc
• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn
• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng
• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới
• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)


Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO ÐOÀN TRÊN 20 KHÁCH: 
Dành cho 20 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,690,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,085,000
khách sạn 3*:2,347,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,435,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,990,000



• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc týõng ðýõng
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sõn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hýõng Biển hoặc týõng ðýõng

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, Huyndai County đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* : ðầy ðủ tiện nghi, 2 khách/ phòng. Nếu khách có nhu cầu ngủ ghép sẽ sắp xếp 3 khách/phòng.
- Ăn uống: Bữa chính: 06 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 90.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
Bữa sáng: 03 bữa buffet tại khách sạn


- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Hạnh                                            Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng, trýa, ãn chiều):







02h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại ðiểm hẹn khởi Hành ði Rạch Giá.Trên ðýờng ði ðoàn sẽ ðýợc Hýớng Dẫn viên thuyết minh về vùng ðất mà ðoàn ðã ði qua. Và nghỉ ngõi trên xe
06h20: Ðoàn tới Rạch Giá. Dùng ðiểm tâm sáng sau ðó làm thủ tục lên tàu khởi hành ði Phú Quốc, Quý khách chiêm ngýỡng vẻ ðẹp của biển cả mây trời có thể chụp hình ðể lýu lại những khoảnh khắc ðẹp mà ðoàn vừa trải nghiệm trên tàu.
11h15:Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV ðýa ðoàn tới nhà hàng dùng cõm trýa khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngõi

Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai ðýõc nuôi cấy tại ðảo ðể lam quà lýu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của ðế quốc Mỹ tại "ðịa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng
• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):



Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi

Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 







Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:
• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh
• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc
• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn
• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng
• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới
• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)


Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO ÐOÀN TRÊN 20 KHÁCH: 
Dành cho 20 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,690,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,085,000
khách sạn 3*:2,347,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,435,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,990,000



• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc týõng ðýõng
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sõn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hýõng Biển hoặc týõng ðýõng

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, Huyndai County đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* : ðầy ðủ tiện nghi, 2 khách/ phòng. Nếu khách có nhu cầu ngủ ghép sẽ sắp xếp 3 khách/phòng.
- Ăn uống: Bữa chính: 06 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 90.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
Bữa sáng: 03 bữa buffet tại khách sạn


- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: 
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P.kinh doanh Phú Quốc


Phú Quốc thiên ðýờng của biển cả mây trời

Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón caÒng BaÞi VoÌng  Phú Quốc (Ãn chiều):

05h00:Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại ðiểm hẹn khởi Hành ði Rạch Giá.Trên ðýờng ði ðoàn sẽ ðýợc Hýớng Dẫn viên thuyết minh về vùng ðất mà ðoàn ðã ði qua. Và nghỉ ngõi trên xe



11h20: Ðoàn tới Rạch Giá. Dùng cõm trýa
12h30:ÐoaÌn làm thủ tục lên tàu khởi hành ði Phú Quốc, Quý khách chiêm ngýỡng vẻ ðẹp của biển cả mây trời có thể chụp hình ðể lýu lại những khoảnh khắc ðẹp mà ðoàn vừa trải nghiệm trên tàu.
14h45:Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV ðýa ðoàn tới khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngõi vaÌ cuÌng hoÌa miÌnh vaÌo laÌn nýõìc biêÒn trong xanh võìi baÞi caìt trãìng 
17h30: Xe vaÌ Hýõìng dâÞn viên ðýa ðoaÌn ði duÌng cõm tôìi nhiÌn aình hoaÌng hôn ðang buông xuôìng hoÌa quyêòn võìi nýõìc biêÒn taòo nên 1 býìc tranh thâòt tuyêòt võÌi 

BuôÒi tôìi: Quyì khaìch týò do khaìm phaì Phuì Quôìc vêÌ ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):


Trên ðýõÌng ði Quyì Khaìch seÞ tham quan khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai ðýõc nuôi cấy tại ðảo ðể laÌm quà lýu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 

Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi
Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô
14h30:  ÐoaÌn trõÒ vêÌ ðâìt liêÌn tiêìp tuòc cuôòc haÌnh triÌnh tham quan Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của ðế quốc Mỹ tại "ðịa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc


Sau khi tham quan xong ðoaÌn seÞ gheì  Bãi Sao: Ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng( Ðýõòc coi laÌ 1 baÞi biêÞn hoang sõ , saòch seÞ vaÌ ðeòp nhâìt Phuì Quôìc)

• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh

Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm
Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 



Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:



• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm





Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Bêìn taÌu  Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra bêìn taÌu Phuì Quôc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 20 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,690,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,085,000
khách sạn 3*:2,347,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,435,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,990,000
GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, Huyndai County đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn :Frown: từ 2 - 3 khách/phòng) phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Vé máy bay, veì taÌu

LÝU Ý:
+ Khaìch nýõìc ngoaÌi Phuò thu 250,000VND/khaìch
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: 
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P.kinh doanh Phú Quốc


Phú Quốc thiên ðýờng của biển cả mây trời

Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón caÒng BaÞi VoÌng  Phú Quốc (Ãn chiều):

05h00:Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại ðiểm hẹn khởi Hành ði Rạch Giá.Trên ðýờng ði ðoàn sẽ ðýợc Hýớng Dẫn viên thuyết minh về vùng ðất mà ðoàn ðã ði qua. Và nghỉ ngõi trên xe



11h20: Ðoàn tới Rạch Giá. Dùng cõm trýa
12h30:ÐoaÌn làm thủ tục lên tàu khởi hành ði Phú Quốc, Quý khách chiêm ngýỡng vẻ ðẹp của biển cả mây trời có thể chụp hình ðể lýu lại những khoảnh khắc ðẹp mà ðoàn vừa trải nghiệm trên tàu.
14h45:Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV ðýa ðoàn tới khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngõi vaÌ cuÌng hoÌa miÌnh vaÌo laÌn nýõìc biêÒn trong xanh võìi baÞi caìt trãìng 
17h30: Xe vaÌ Hýõìng dâÞn viên ðýa ðoaÌn ði duÌng cõm tôìi nhiÌn aình hoaÌng hôn ðang buông xuôìng hoÌa quyêòn võìi nýõìc biêÒn taòo nên 1 býìc tranh thâòt tuyêòt võÌi 

BuôÒi tôìi: Quyì khaìch týò do khaìm phaì Phuì Quôìc vêÌ ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):


Trên ðýõÌng ði Quyì Khaìch seÞ tham quan khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai ðýõc nuôi cấy tại ðảo ðể laÌm quà lýu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 

Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi
Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô
14h30:  ÐoaÌn trõÒ vêÌ ðâìt liêÌn tiêìp tuòc cuôòc haÌnh triÌnh tham quan Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của ðế quốc Mỹ tại "ðịa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc


Sau khi tham quan xong ðoaÌn seÞ gheì  Bãi Sao: Ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng( Ðýõòc coi laÌ 1 baÞi biêÞn hoang sõ , saòch seÞ vaÌ ðeòp nhâìt Phuì Quôìc)

• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh

Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm
Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 



Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:



• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm





Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Bêìn taÌu  Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra bêìn taÌu Phuì Quôc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 20 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,690,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,085,000
khách sạn 3*:2,347,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,435,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,990,000
GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, Huyndai County đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn :Frown: từ 2 - 3 khách/phòng) phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Vé máy bay, veì taÌu

LÝU Ý:
+ Khaìch nýõìc ngoaÌi Phuò thu 250,000VND/khaìch
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Hiền Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc  Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ   Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.  Ngày 1: Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc 12h50: xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đón đoàn tại Cảng Hàng Không (Phú Quốc).Đoàn khởi hành về Dương Đông dùngcơm trưa, Sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 	
 	Buổi chiều: Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Làng Chài Hàm Ninh trở về với khung cảnh xưa ơ nơi đây nổi tiếng với “Ghẹ” và nhiều hải sản tươi sống.Cũng chính nơi đây đã góp phần chiến tích của Anh Hùng  Dân Tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực và ghé thăm Hồ Tiêu nổi tiếng với vị cay nồng là đặc sản của Phú Quốc và thăm quan cơ sở hải sản khô “ Huỳnh Như”.  Trên đường trở về Dương Đông quý khách sẽ tham quan Khu Du Lịch Suối Tranh với dòng suối mát được bao quanh bởi những rừng cây và vách đá tạo nên một bức tranh thiên nhiên,	
Chiều: Trở về Thị Trấn Dương Đông quý khách tham quan Cơ Sở Sản Xuất Nước Mắm Gia Truyền , là hương vị không những nổi tiếng trong nước mà còn nổi tiếng ở khắp Châu Âu . Tối: Qúy khách dùng cơm .Tự do dạo phố biển tham quan Chợ Đêm Dinh Cậu với nhiều món hàng lưu niệm… 	
Ngày 2:Thăm Quan Phía Nam Đảo	
 	Sáng: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Nam Đảo, tham quan Cơ Sở Nuôi Cấy Ngọc Trai nổi tiếng với công nghệ “Nhật Bản” đã cho ra những Viên Ngọc Trai tuyệt đẹp có giá trị cao với nhiều màu sắc ,hình dáng…(chi phí mua sắm tự túc) Tham quan Khu Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc, qua hai cuộc kháng chiến chống Pháp và Mỹ oanh liệt của quân và dân ta trên vùng đất đảo này. Quý khách sẽ đển Bãi Sao một trong những bãi biển đẹp và nổi tiếng, nơi có cát trắng mịn với làn nước xanh và rừng núi bao quanh biển.Ngoài ra quý khách có thể tham gia lướt Mô Tô, Chèo Xuồng Kajack (Chi Phí Tự Túc). Trưa : Dùng cơm trưa tại NH Bãi Sao. Tự do tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi thư giãn                                                                                                  The best choice for you	
 	Chiều: Tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự đây là một ngôi chùa cổ kính nằm trên địa thế tuyệt đẹp với nhiều truyền thuyết huyền bí…tiếp tục cuộc hành trình tham quan Dinh Cậu biểu tượng nổi tiếng linh thiêng ở phú quốc. Tối: Quý khách dùng cơm tối và Tự do dạo phố biển. Quý khách có thể tham gia Chương Trình “Thẻ Mực Về Đêm” Cùng Biển Phú Quốc (Chi phí tự túc) quý khách tham gia Câu Mực tại chỗ thưởng thức Mực Nướng và Cháo Mực.                                                                                               	
Ngày 3:Hòa Mình Cùng Thiên Nhiên	
 	Sáng: Dùng điểm tâm sáng và Quý khách tự do tắm biển. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Chợ Dương Đông với nhiều đặc sản và hải sản tươi sống… và tham quan Cơ Sở Sản Xuất Rượu Sim “ Bảy Gáo” đây đặc sản nổi tiếng của người dân trên Đảo Phú Quốc. 10h15: Đoàn làm thủ tục trả  phòng bắt đầu ra sân bay làm thủ tục về lại Cần Thơ	
Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.Chia tay, tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại!!! Chúc Qúy Khách Thượng Lộ Bình An.	
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 04 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,890,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,310,000
khách sạn 3*:2,750,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,395,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,940,000
GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:
Ø	Phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, có tivi, tủ lạnh, phòng tắm riêng biệt, máy điều hòa, v.v... (2-3 khách/phòng)
Ø	Ăn uống theo chương trình (2 buổi điểm tâm,4 bữa ăn chính, mỗi bữa 150,000đ/ khách. Thực đơn đính kèm)
Ø	Hướng Dẫn Viên nhiệt tình, chu đáo  phục vụ cho đoàn suốt tuyến.
Ø	Nước suối và khăn lạnh (1chai Aquafina 500ml/người/ngày).
Ø	Xe đời mới, chất lượng cao đưa đón Sân Bay và tham quan theo chương trình.
Ø	Vé vào cổng tham quan miễn phí
Ø	Bảo Hiểm theo chương trình (10.000.000đ/vụ) khách được bảo hiểm trọn tour.
GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM
1.	Vé Máy bay,vé Tàu.
2.	Ăn uống ngoài chương trình , các chi phí cá nhân và các dịch vụ phát sinh khác.
GIÁ VÉ CHO TRẺ EM 
1.	Từ 5 đến dưới 11 tuổi: 50% giá vé tour trọn gói (Có riêng 1 suất ăn, 1 chỗ ngồi, vé tham quan và bảo hiểm, ngủ chung với ba mẹ).
2.	Từ 11 tuổi trở lên: Vé người lớn.
3.	Dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí. 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ dưới 5 tuổi (Ăn uống tự túc, ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Từ trẻ thứ 02 trở đi tính bằng 50% giá vé tour trọn gói.
Chúc quý khách có một chuyến đi vui vẻ và bổ ích!

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC
ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

                    The best choice for you

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Hiền Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc  Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ   Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.  Ngày 1: Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc 12h50: xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đón đoàn tại Cảng Hàng Không (Phú Quốc).Đoàn khởi hành về Dương Đông dùngcơm trưa, Sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 	
 	Buổi chiều: Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Làng Chài Hàm Ninh trở về với khung cảnh xưa ơ nơi đây nổi tiếng với “Ghẹ” và nhiều hải sản tươi sống.Cũng chính nơi đây đã góp phần chiến tích của Anh Hùng  Dân Tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực và ghé thăm Hồ Tiêu nổi tiếng với vị cay nồng là đặc sản của Phú Quốc và thăm quan cơ sở hải sản khô “ Huỳnh Như”.  Trên đường trở về Dương Đông quý khách sẽ tham quan Khu Du Lịch Suối Tranh với dòng suối mát được bao quanh bởi những rừng cây và vách đá tạo nên một bức tranh thiên nhiên,	
Chiều: Trở về Thị Trấn Dương Đông quý khách tham quan Cơ Sở Sản Xuất Nước Mắm Gia Truyền , là hương vị không những nổi tiếng trong nước mà còn nổi tiếng ở khắp Châu Âu . Tối: Qúy khách dùng cơm .Tự do dạo phố biển tham quan Chợ Đêm Dinh Cậu với nhiều món hàng lưu niệm… 	
Ngày 2:Thăm Quan Phía Nam Đảo	
 	Sáng: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Nam Đảo, tham quan Cơ Sở Nuôi Cấy Ngọc Trai nổi tiếng với công nghệ “Nhật Bản” đã cho ra những Viên Ngọc Trai tuyệt đẹp có giá trị cao với nhiều màu sắc ,hình dáng…(chi phí mua sắm tự túc) Tham quan Khu Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc, qua hai cuộc kháng chiến chống Pháp và Mỹ oanh liệt của quân và dân ta trên vùng đất đảo này. Quý khách sẽ đển Bãi Sao một trong những bãi biển đẹp và nổi tiếng, nơi có cát trắng mịn với làn nước xanh và rừng núi bao quanh biển.Ngoài ra quý khách có thể tham gia lướt Mô Tô, Chèo Xuồng Kajack (Chi Phí Tự Túc). Trưa : Dùng cơm trưa tại NH Bãi Sao. Tự do tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi thư giãn                                                                                                  The best choice for you	
 	Chiều: Tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự đây là một ngôi chùa cổ kính nằm trên địa thế tuyệt đẹp với nhiều truyền thuyết huyền bí…tiếp tục cuộc hành trình tham quan Dinh Cậu biểu tượng nổi tiếng linh thiêng ở phú quốc. Tối: Quý khách dùng cơm tối và Tự do dạo phố biển. Quý khách có thể tham gia Chương Trình “Thẻ Mực Về Đêm” Cùng Biển Phú Quốc (Chi phí tự túc) quý khách tham gia Câu Mực tại chỗ thưởng thức Mực Nướng và Cháo Mực.                                                                                               	
Ngày 3:Hòa Mình Cùng Thiên Nhiên	
 	Sáng: Dùng điểm tâm sáng và Quý khách tự do tắm biển. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Chợ Dương Đông với nhiều đặc sản và hải sản tươi sống… và tham quan Cơ Sở Sản Xuất Rượu Sim “ Bảy Gáo” đây đặc sản nổi tiếng của người dân trên Đảo Phú Quốc. 10h15: Đoàn làm thủ tục trả  phòng bắt đầu ra sân bay làm thủ tục về lại Cần Thơ	
Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.Chia tay, tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại!!! Chúc Qúy Khách Thượng Lộ Bình An.	
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 04 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,890,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,310,000
khách sạn 3*:2,750,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,395,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,940,000
GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:
Ø	Phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, có tivi, tủ lạnh, phòng tắm riêng biệt, máy điều hòa, v.v... (2-3 khách/phòng)
Ø	Ăn uống theo chương trình (2 buổi điểm tâm,4 bữa ăn chính, mỗi bữa 150,000đ/ khách. Thực đơn đính kèm)
Ø	Hướng Dẫn Viên nhiệt tình, chu đáo  phục vụ cho đoàn suốt tuyến.
Ø	Nước suối và khăn lạnh (1chai Aquafina 500ml/người/ngày).
Ø	Xe đời mới, chất lượng cao đưa đón Sân Bay và tham quan theo chương trình.
Ø	Vé vào cổng tham quan miễn phí
Ø	Bảo Hiểm theo chương trình (10.000.000đ/vụ) khách được bảo hiểm trọn tour.
GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM
1.	Vé Máy bay,vé Tàu.
2.	Ăn uống ngoài chương trình , các chi phí cá nhân và các dịch vụ phát sinh khác.
GIÁ VÉ CHO TRẺ EM 
1.	Từ 5 đến dưới 11 tuổi: 50% giá vé tour trọn gói (Có riêng 1 suất ăn, 1 chỗ ngồi, vé tham quan và bảo hiểm, ngủ chung với ba mẹ).
2.	Từ 11 tuổi trở lên: Vé người lớn.
3.	Dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí. 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ dưới 5 tuổi (Ăn uống tự túc, ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Từ trẻ thứ 02 trở đi tính bằng 50% giá vé tour trọn gói.
Chúc quý khách có một chuyến đi vui vẻ và bổ ích!

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC
ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

                    The best choice for you

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Hiền Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc  Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ   Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.  Ngày 1: Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc 12h50: xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đón đoàn tại Cảng Hàng Không (Phú Quốc).Đoàn khởi hành về Dương Đông dùngcơm trưa, Sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 	
 	Buổi chiều: Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Làng Chài Hàm Ninh trở về với khung cảnh xưa ơ nơi đây nổi tiếng với “Ghẹ” và nhiều hải sản tươi sống.Cũng chính nơi đây đã góp phần chiến tích của Anh Hùng  Dân Tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực và ghé thăm Hồ Tiêu nổi tiếng với vị cay nồng là đặc sản của Phú Quốc và thăm quan cơ sở hải sản khô “ Huỳnh Như”.  Trên đường trở về Dương Đông quý khách sẽ tham quan Khu Du Lịch Suối Tranh với dòng suối mát được bao quanh bởi những rừng cây và vách đá tạo nên một bức tranh thiên nhiên,	
Chiều: Trở về Thị Trấn Dương Đông quý khách tham quan Cơ Sở Sản Xuất Nước Mắm Gia Truyền , là hương vị không những nổi tiếng trong nước mà còn nổi tiếng ở khắp Châu Âu . Tối: Qúy khách dùng cơm .Tự do dạo phố biển tham quan Chợ Đêm Dinh Cậu với nhiều món hàng lưu niệm… 	
Ngày 2:Thăm Quan Phía Nam Đảo	
 	Sáng: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Nam Đảo, tham quan Cơ Sở Nuôi Cấy Ngọc Trai nổi tiếng với công nghệ “Nhật Bản” đã cho ra những Viên Ngọc Trai tuyệt đẹp có giá trị cao với nhiều màu sắc ,hình dáng…(chi phí mua sắm tự túc) Tham quan Khu Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc, qua hai cuộc kháng chiến chống Pháp và Mỹ oanh liệt của quân và dân ta trên vùng đất đảo này. Quý khách sẽ đển Bãi Sao một trong những bãi biển đẹp và nổi tiếng, nơi có cát trắng mịn với làn nước xanh và rừng núi bao quanh biển.Ngoài ra quý khách có thể tham gia lướt Mô Tô, Chèo Xuồng Kajack (Chi Phí Tự Túc). Trưa : Dùng cơm trưa tại NH Bãi Sao. Tự do tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi thư giãn                                                                                                  The best choice for you	
 	Chiều: Tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự đây là một ngôi chùa cổ kính nằm trên địa thế tuyệt đẹp với nhiều truyền thuyết huyền bí…tiếp tục cuộc hành trình tham quan Dinh Cậu biểu tượng nổi tiếng linh thiêng ở phú quốc. Tối: Quý khách dùng cơm tối và Tự do dạo phố biển. Quý khách có thể tham gia Chương Trình “Thẻ Mực Về Đêm” Cùng Biển Phú Quốc (Chi phí tự túc) quý khách tham gia Câu Mực tại chỗ thưởng thức Mực Nướng và Cháo Mực.                                                                                               	
Ngày 3:Hòa Mình Cùng Thiên Nhiên	
 	Sáng: Dùng điểm tâm sáng và Quý khách tự do tắm biển. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Chợ Dương Đông với nhiều đặc sản và hải sản tươi sống… và tham quan Cơ Sở Sản Xuất Rượu Sim “ Bảy Gáo” đây đặc sản nổi tiếng của người dân trên Đảo Phú Quốc. 10h15: Đoàn làm thủ tục trả  phòng bắt đầu ra sân bay làm thủ tục về lại Cần Thơ	
Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.Chia tay, tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại!!! Chúc Qúy Khách Thượng Lộ Bình An.	
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 04 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,890,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,310,000
khách sạn 3*:2,750,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,395,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,940,000
GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:
Ø	Phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, có tivi, tủ lạnh, phòng tắm riêng biệt, máy điều hòa, v.v... (2-3 khách/phòng)
Ø	Ăn uống theo chương trình (2 buổi điểm tâm,4 bữa ăn chính, mỗi bữa 150,000đ/ khách. Thực đơn đính kèm)
Ø	Hướng Dẫn Viên nhiệt tình, chu đáo  phục vụ cho đoàn suốt tuyến.
Ø	Nước suối và khăn lạnh (1chai Aquafina 500ml/người/ngày).
Ø	Xe đời mới, chất lượng cao đưa đón Sân Bay và tham quan theo chương trình.
Ø	Vé vào cổng tham quan miễn phí
Ø	Bảo Hiểm theo chương trình (10.000.000đ/vụ) khách được bảo hiểm trọn tour.
GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM
1.	Vé Máy bay,vé Tàu.
2.	Ăn uống ngoài chương trình , các chi phí cá nhân và các dịch vụ phát sinh khác.
GIÁ VÉ CHO TRẺ EM 
1.	Từ 5 đến dưới 11 tuổi: 50% giá vé tour trọn gói (Có riêng 1 suất ăn, 1 chỗ ngồi, vé tham quan và bảo hiểm, ngủ chung với ba mẹ).
2.	Từ 11 tuổi trở lên: Vé người lớn.
3.	Dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí. 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ dưới 5 tuổi (Ăn uống tự túc, ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Từ trẻ thứ 02 trở đi tính bằng 50% giá vé tour trọn gói.
Chúc quý khách có một chuyến đi vui vẻ và bổ ích!

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC
ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

                    The best choice for you

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Hạnh                                            Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng, trýa, ãn chiều):







02h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại ðiểm hẹn khởi Hành ði Rạch Giá.Trên ðýờng ði ðoàn sẽ ðýợc Hýớng Dẫn viên thuyết minh về vùng ðất mà ðoàn ðã ði qua. Và nghỉ ngõi trên xe
06h20: Ðoàn tới Rạch Giá. Dùng ðiểm tâm sáng sau ðó làm thủ tục lên tàu khởi hành ði Phú Quốc, Quý khách chiêm ngýỡng vẻ ðẹp của biển cả mây trời có thể chụp hình ðể lýu lại những khoảnh khắc ðẹp mà ðoàn vừa trải nghiệm trên tàu.
11h15:Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV ðýa ðoàn tới nhà hàng dùng cõm trýa khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngõi

Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai ðýõc nuôi cấy tại ðảo ðể lam quà lýu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của ðế quốc Mỹ tại "ðịa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng
• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):



Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi

Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 







Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:
• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh
• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc
• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn
• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng
• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới
• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)


Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO ÐOÀN TRÊN 20 KHÁCH: 
Dành cho 20 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,690,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,085,000
khách sạn 3*:2,347,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,435,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,990,000



• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc týõng ðýõng
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sõn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hýõng Biển hoặc týõng ðýõng

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, Huyndai County đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* : ðầy ðủ tiện nghi, 2 khách/ phòng. Nếu khách có nhu cầu ngủ ghép sẽ sắp xếp 3 khách/phòng.
- Ăn uống: Bữa chính: 06 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 90.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
Bữa sáng: 03 bữa buffet tại khách sạn


- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Hạnh                                            Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng, trýa, ãn chiều):







02h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại ðiểm hẹn khởi Hành ði Rạch Giá.Trên ðýờng ði ðoàn sẽ ðýợc Hýớng Dẫn viên thuyết minh về vùng ðất mà ðoàn ðã ði qua. Và nghỉ ngõi trên xe
06h20: Ðoàn tới Rạch Giá. Dùng ðiểm tâm sáng sau ðó làm thủ tục lên tàu khởi hành ði Phú Quốc, Quý khách chiêm ngýỡng vẻ ðẹp của biển cả mây trời có thể chụp hình ðể lýu lại những khoảnh khắc ðẹp mà ðoàn vừa trải nghiệm trên tàu.
11h15:Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV ðýa ðoàn tới nhà hàng dùng cõm trýa khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngõi

Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai ðýõc nuôi cấy tại ðảo ðể lam quà lýu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của ðế quốc Mỹ tại "ðịa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng
• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):



Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi

Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 







Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:
• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh
• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc
• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn
• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng
• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới
• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)


Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO ÐOÀN TRÊN 20 KHÁCH: 
Dành cho 20 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,690,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,085,000
khách sạn 3*:2,347,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,435,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,990,000



• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc týõng ðýõng
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sõn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hýõng Biển hoặc týõng ðýõng

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, Huyndai County đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* : ðầy ðủ tiện nghi, 2 khách/ phòng. Nếu khách có nhu cầu ngủ ghép sẽ sắp xếp 3 khách/phòng.
- Ăn uống: Bữa chính: 06 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 90.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
Bữa sáng: 03 bữa buffet tại khách sạn


- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Hiệp
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại cảng bãi vòng về Dương Đông, ăn trưa, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay 

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 9 - 15 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,125,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,437,000
khách sạn 3*:1,6970,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,145,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16 chỗ ngồi, Mercedez printer đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn Sân Bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.










THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Hiệp
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại cảng bãi vòng về Dương Đông, ăn trưa, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay 

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 9 - 15 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,125,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,437,000
khách sạn 3*:1,6970,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,145,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16 chỗ ngồi, Mercedez printer đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn Sân Bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.










THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Hạnh                                            Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Ðón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng, trýa, ãn chiều):







02h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR ðón quý khách tại ðiểm hẹn khởi Hành ði Rạch Giá.Trên ðýờng ði ðoàn sẽ ðýợc Hýớng Dẫn viên thuyết minh về vùng ðất mà ðoàn ðã ði qua. Và nghỉ ngõi trên xe
06h20: Ðoàn tới Rạch Giá. Dùng ðiểm tâm sáng sau ðó làm thủ tục lên tàu khởi hành ði Phú Quốc, Quý khách chiêm ngýỡng vẻ ðẹp của biển cả mây trời có thể chụp hình ðể lýu lại những khoảnh khắc ðẹp mà ðoàn vừa trải nghiệm trên tàu.
11h15:Ðoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV ðýa ðoàn tới nhà hàng dùng cõm trýa khách sạn, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngõi

Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét vãn hóa và ðặc sản ðịa phýõng:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai ðýõc nuôi cấy tại ðảo ðể lam quà lýu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của ðế quốc Mỹ tại "ðịa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng
• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của ðảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho ðến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thýởng thức hải sản týõi sống hay mua sắm qùa lýu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mýa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hýởng làn nýớc trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên ðây là các ðiểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách ðến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chýõng trình của ngày một có thể ðýợc thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo ðể ðảm bảo cho nội dung chýõng trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Ðảo Hoang (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều):



Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi

Không chỉ dừng lại ở ðó, ðối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khõi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây ðáng nhớ cho một chuyến ði. Quần ðảo An Thới với 12 hòn ðảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Ðồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn ðảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sõ với bãi cát trắng, là nõi dã ngoại lý týởng hay ðắm mình cùng làn nýớc trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ ðại dýõng kỳ thú cùng hoạt ðộng lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Ðảo Hoang Sõ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 







Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:
• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh
• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc
• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn
• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng
• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới
• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)


Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ãn sáng)

Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO ÐOÀN TRÊN 20 KHÁCH: 
Dành cho 20 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,690,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,085,000
khách sạn 3*:2,347,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,435,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,990,000



• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc týõng ðýõng
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sõn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hýõng Biển hoặc týõng ðýõng

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, Huyndai County đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* : ðầy ðủ tiện nghi, 2 khách/ phòng. Nếu khách có nhu cầu ngủ ghép sẽ sắp xếp 3 khách/phòng.
- Ăn uống: Bữa chính: 06 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 90.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
Bữa sáng: 03 bữa buffet tại khách sạn


- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Minh
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc



Một thoáng đảo ngọc 

Trải nghiệm nét văn hoá đặc sắc của vùng biển đảo xa xôi và tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng biển xanh cát trắng của một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Phú Quốc.



Ngày 1: ĐOÁN KHÁCH TẠI CẢNG RẠCH GIÁ (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều):

Buổi sáng: Đón khách tại sân bay Cảng Rạch Giá. Sau đó làm thủ tục lên tàu ra Phú Quốc.
10h35:  Đoàn tới Phú Quốc xe sẽ đưa đoàn về lại Dương Đông  dùng cơm trưa sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi: 
13h30: Đoàn tham quan Đảo Ngọc với chương trình: ( Nhận phòng sau 12h00)



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Vườn tiêu suối Đá: Tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
Buổi tối: Quý khách Dùng bữa cơm tối. Sau đó xe và Hướng Dẫn đưa quý Khách về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 1: KHÁM PHÁ NÉT ĐẶC SẮC CỦA ĐỊA PHƯƠNG VÀ TẮM BIỂN BÃI SAO(ăn sáng, Trưa)
 Buổi sáng: Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng sau đó dùng điểm tâm sáng và tiếp tục tham quan theo chương trình sau:
• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để làm quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Quý khách sẽ đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh cát trắng của bãi biển đẹp nhất Phú Quốc và là điểm đến không thể thiếu trong mọi hành trình khám phá Đảo Ngọc. Sau đó Quý Khách về lại khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi

10h45: Quý Khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Longbeach sau đó xe và Hướng dẫn sẽ đưa đoàn ra Bến tàu làm thủ tục về lại TPHCM
Kết thúc chương trình tham quan Phú Quốc

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 90 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,426,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,569,000
khách sạn 3*:1,825,000
khách sạn 4*: 2,355,000
Resort 4* VIP: 

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 45 chỗ ngồi 45 chỗ đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- Vé tàu Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc và Phú Quốc - Rạch Giá (khứ hồi)
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 03 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
1 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn , Hương Biển, Cửu Long, Hòa Bình, Hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.
+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC
ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Minh
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc



Một thoáng đảo ngọc 

Trải nghiệm nét văn hoá đặc sắc của vùng biển đảo xa xôi và tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng biển xanh cát trắng của một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Phú Quốc.



Ngày 1: ĐOÁN KHÁCH TẠI CẢNG RẠCH GIÁ (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều):

Buổi sáng: Đón khách tại sân bay Cảng Rạch Giá. Sau đó làm thủ tục lên tàu ra Phú Quốc.
10h35:  Đoàn tới Phú Quốc xe sẽ đưa đoàn về lại Dương Đông  dùng cơm trưa sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi: 
13h30: Đoàn tham quan Đảo Ngọc với chương trình: ( Nhận phòng sau 12h00)



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Vườn tiêu suối Đá: Tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
Buổi tối: Quý khách Dùng bữa cơm tối. Sau đó xe và Hướng Dẫn đưa quý Khách về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 1: KHÁM PHÁ NÉT ĐẶC SẮC CỦA ĐỊA PHƯƠNG VÀ TẮM BIỂN BÃI SAO(ăn sáng, Trưa)
 Buổi sáng: Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng sau đó dùng điểm tâm sáng và tiếp tục tham quan theo chương trình sau:
• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để làm quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Quý khách sẽ đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh cát trắng của bãi biển đẹp nhất Phú Quốc và là điểm đến không thể thiếu trong mọi hành trình khám phá Đảo Ngọc. Sau đó Quý Khách về lại khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi

10h45: Quý Khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Longbeach sau đó xe và Hướng dẫn sẽ đưa đoàn ra Bến tàu làm thủ tục về lại TPHCM
Kết thúc chương trình tham quan Phú Quốc

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 90 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,426,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,569,000
khách sạn 3*:1,825,000
khách sạn 4*: 2,355,000
Resort 4* VIP: 

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 45 chỗ ngồi 45 chỗ đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- Vé tàu Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc và Phú Quốc - Rạch Giá (khứ hồi)
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 03 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
1 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn , Hương Biển, Cửu Long, Hòa Bình, Hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.
+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC
ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Phong
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ
(Thời gian: 3 Ngày 2 Đêm)
(Phương tiện: Tàu biển+ Ô tô tham quan tại đảo)
“ Biển sẽ đẹp hơn, khi bạn tới” đó là lời chào nồng ấm của hòn đảo phương Nam xinh đẹp được mệnh danh là đảo ngọc dành cho mọi du khách đến thăm Phú Quốc. Với khoảng 50 phút đường bay, Phú Quốc sẽ đón du khách trong hương gió biển nồng nàn của xứ đảo. Theo chương trình “Say đắm cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ” của Du Lịch INTOUR, du khách sẽ có những ngày nghỉ tuyệt vời ở các ghềnh và bãi tắm xinh đẹp, tham quan Nhà thùng - xưởng sản xuất nước mắm, cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai, trại chó xoáy Phú Quốc nổi tiếng, đắm mình trong không khí trong lành của cánh rừng nguyên sinh để tận mắt xem các thảm động thực vật quý hiếm mà thiên nhiên đã ưu đãi cho Phú Quốc. Hoàng hôn đến, nắng chiều dát vàng trên bãi biển, những đám mây hồng giao cùng đường chân trời đỏ thẫm… du khách sẽ vừa ngắm cảnh mặt trời lặn vừa hồi tưởng về những giai thoại huyền bí trên hòn đảo mà ngày nào Mạc Cửu đến khai khẩn đất Hà Tiên hay Gia Long tẩu quốc đã ghé qua đây….
NGÀY 01: RẠCH GIÁ - PHÚ QUỐC 

10h30:Xe và HDV Du Lịch INTOUR đón quý khách tại  cảng Bãi Vòng ( Phú Quốc)
11h10: Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn dùng cơm trưa
11h15:Đoàn dùng cơm trưa.về khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo

.+ Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút 

sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.
+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm


Ngày 2:  KHÁM PHÁ THAM QUAN NAM ĐẢO VỚI THIÊN ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà 

tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 
+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màng, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: LƯU LUYẾN CHIA TAY ĐẢO NGỌC

Buổi sáng: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng sau đó xe và hướng dẫn viên sẽ đưa quý khách ra cảng Bãi Vòng làm thủ tục lên tàu về lại Rạch Giá

			Du lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)



GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, vé tàu

LƯU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.
+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Hạnh
Người gửi: Đình Hùng P.kinh doanh tại Phú Quốc
CHÝÕNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH
Thời gian: 3 Ngày 2 Ðêm
Phýõng tiện: TaÌu biêÒn+ Ô tô tham quan taòi ðaÒo)
“ Biển sẽ ðẹp hõn, khi bạn tới” ðó là lời chào nồng ấm của hòn ðảo phýõng Nam xinh ðẹp ðýợc mệnh danh là ðảo ngọc dành cho mọi du khách ðến thãm Phú Quốc. Với khoảng 50 phút ðýờng bay, Phú Quốc sẽ ðón du khách trong hýõng gió biển nồng nàn của xứ ðảo. Theo chýõng trình “Say ðắm cùng thiên nhiên hoang sõ” của Du Lịch INTOUR, du khách sẽ có những ngày nghỉ tuyệt vời ở các ghềnh và bãi tắm xinh ðẹp, tham quan Nhà thùng - xýởng sản xuất nýớc mắm, cõ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai, trại chó xoáy Phú Quốc nổi tiếng, ðắm mình trong không khí trong lành của cánh rừng nguyên sinh ðể tận mắt xem các thảm ðộng thực vật quý hiếm mà thiên nhiên ðã ýu ðãi cho Phú Quốc. Hoàng hôn ðến, nắng chiều dát vàng trên bãi biển, những ðám mây hồng giao cùng ðýờng chân trời ðỏ thẫm… du khách sẽ vừa ngắm cảnh mặt trời lặn vừa hồi týởng về những giai thoại huyền bí trên hòn ðảo mà ngày nào Mạc Cửu ðến khai khẩn ðất Hà Tiên hay Gia Long tẩu quốc ðã ghé qua ðây….
NGÀY 01: RAòCH GIAì - PHÚ QUỐC NGHỈ DÝỠNG

15h35:Xe và HDV Du Lịch INTOUR ðón quý khách tại  caÒng Bãi Vòng ( Phuì Quôìc)
Ðoàn trở về Dýõng Ðông. Ðoàn sẽ ghé tham quan một số ðiểm nhý sau


+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.
+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.
+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.
17h30: Ðoàn về ðến Dýõng Ðông , xe và HDV ðón ðoàn tham quan Dinh Cậu nõi ðýợc coi là biểu týợng du lịch Phú Quốc. Sau ðó ðoàn trở về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngõi
18h30: Ðoàn lên dùng cõm tối. Sau ðó tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm.

Ngày 2:  KHÁM PHÁ THAM QUAN NAM ĐẢO VỚI THIÊN ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI.
+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay 

làm quà tặng cho người thân (chi phí tự túc) 
+ Nhà Tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màng, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc
NGÀY 3: LƯU LUYẾN CHIA TAY QUÝ KHÁCH
+ 06h15: Quý Khách làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn. Sau đó xe và HDV sẽ đưa đoàn đi dùng điểm tâm sáng
07h00: Xe đưa đoàn ra cảng Bãi Vòng làm thủ tục lên tàu cho quý khách 
Kết thúc chương trình tour
			       Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay Quý Khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 30 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,093,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,199,000
khách sạn 3*:1,829,000
khách sạn 4*: 2,359,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,990,000
GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay, bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 03 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, vé tàu

LƯU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.
+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:

----------


## tourphuquoc

https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/

----------


## tourphuquoc

https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Minh
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc



Một thoáng đảo ngọc 

Trải nghiệm nét văn hoá đặc sắc của vùng biển đảo xa xôi và tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng biển xanh cát trắng của một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Phú Quốc.



Ngày 1: ĐÓN KHÁCH TẠI CẢNG RẠCH GIÁ (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều):

Buổi sáng: Đón khách tại sân bay Cảng Rạch Giá. Sau đó làm thủ tục lên tàu ra Phú Quốc.
10h35:  Đoàn tới Phú Quốc xe sẽ đưa đoàn về lại Dương Đông  dùng cơm trưa sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi: 
13h30: Đoàn tham quan Đảo Ngọc với chương trình: ( Nhận phòng sau 12h00)



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Vườn tiêu suối Đá: Tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
Buổi tối: Quý khách Dùng bữa cơm tối. Sau đó xe và Hướng Dẫn đưa quý Khách về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2: KHÁM PHÁ NÉT ĐẶC SẮC CỦA ĐỊA PHƯƠNG VÀ TẮM BIỂN BÃI SAO(ăn sáng, Trưa)
 Buổi sáng: Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng sau đó dùng điểm tâm sáng và tiếp tục tham quan theo chương trình sau:
• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để làm quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Quý khách sẽ đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh cát trắng của bãi biển đẹp nhất Phú Quốc và là điểm đến không thể thiếu trong mọi hành trình khám phá Đảo Ngọc. Sau đó Quý Khách về lại khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi

10h45: Quý Khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Longbeach sau đó xe và Hướng dẫn sẽ đưa đoàn ra Bến tàu làm thủ tục về lại TPHCM
Kết thúc chương trình tham quan Phú Quốc

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 90 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,426,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,569,000
khách sạn 3*:1,825,000
khách sạn 4*: 2,355,000
Resort 4* VIP: 

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 45 chỗ ngồi 45 chỗ đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- Vé tàu Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc và Phú Quốc - Rạch Giá (khứ hồi)
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 03 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
1 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn , Hương Biển, Cửu Long, Hòa Bình, Hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.
+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC
ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Sõn                                          Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.














NGÀY 1: SÀI GÒN  - PHÚ QUỐC ( ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Buổi Sáng: Xe và HDV Du Lịch INTOUR đón quý khách tại  cảng Hàng Không ( Phú Quốc)
11h10: Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn dùng cơm trưa, về khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
.+ Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc


+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.
+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2:  KHÁM PHÁ THAM QUAN NAM ĐẢO VỚI THIÊN 

ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI. (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 





Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc )

+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màng, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc
Quý khách lên thuyền  để Thực hiện chương trình khám phá lòng đại dương bao la của biển đảo Phú Quốc cùng hòa mình với thế giới san hô đẹp lung linh huyền bí rồi một lần trải nghiệm trở thành người ngư dân Câu Cá bằng những ống câu giản đơn của ngư dân chuyên nghiệp,quý khách sẽ tận hưởng từng khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ khi chính tay mình buông câu bắt được những chú cá bống mú,cá đỏ trong những rạn san hô tại Hòn Dừa, hòn Rỏi, hòn Thơm….Tàu được chan bị đầy đủ dụng cụ : áo phao, kính lặn, ống thở…để quý khách ngắm san hô

Ngày 3: KHÁM PHÁ BẮC ÐẢO HOANG SÕ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 


Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:

• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm Hải Biên giữa Viêt Nam, Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới

• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

Buổi tối: sau khi ðoàn dùng cõm tối xong Quý Khách có thể nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

NGÀY 4: TIỄN KHÁCH RA SÂN BAY PHÚ QUỐC(Ãn sáng)
Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du lịch INTOUR  lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, 1 nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, khăn lạnh, thuốc y tế
Ăn chính 06 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
 Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853

----------


## tourphuquoc

Du Lịch Phú Quốc, Du Lịch Phú Quốc 3 ngày 2 đêm, Du Lịch Phú Quốc 4 ngày 3 đêm, Du Lịch Phú Quốc Giá rẻ, Tour Du Lịch Hà Nội Phú Quốc, Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc 3 ngày 2 , Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc 4 ngày 3 , Tour du lịch Phú Quốc bằng máy, Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc Cần Thơ , Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc giá rẻ, Tour du lịch Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc giá rẻ

----------

